# Reflexive Verbs



## PocketWatch

I think I am doing this right, but I'd like to make sure. In Czech, the 'se' goes after the conjugated verb? For example, according to my dictionary, to learn is učit, so 'we learn about a horse' would be "Učime se o kůňi"? (I'm still learning how to do noun endings according to case, I'm pretty sure that kuni is right.)


----------



## elroy

In a normal sentence like that, it does come after the verb; however, in some sentences it comes before, particularly when you start the sentence with another word.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:


> In a normal sentence like that, it does come after the verb; however, in some sentences it comes before, particularly when you start the sentence with another word.






PocketWatch said:


> I think I am doing this right, but I'd like to make sure. In Czech, the 'se' goes after the conjugated verb? For example, according to my dictionary, to learn is učit, so 'we learn about a horse' would be "Učime se o ků*ň*i"? (I'm still learning how to do noun endings according to case, I'm pretty sure that kuni is right.)


First the declension: You would be almost right if "kůň" were a regular word but it isn't. The letter "ů" evolved from the diphthong "uo" and the letter "o" hasn't disappeared from the declensions - it features in both numbers and all cases except for nominative singular.

Some important words: Bůh = God, dům = house, vůl = ox, sůl = salt, kůl = pole, půl = half, hůl = stick/staff, stůl = table. 
But not: Růst=growth (but "o" can be seen in verb conjugations), půst=fasting (although the verb is "postit se") and others.

Hence:
Učíme se o koni.

Notice that the "i" after "n" already makes the latter soft so that it is pronounced "ňi" (this holds for all words except for loanwords like "definitivní"). We never write "ňi".

Now your question: As Elroy said, it depends on what the sentence starts with.

Učíme se o koni.
Právě se učíme o koni. (právě = just now)

As a rule of thumb, we tend to move reflexive pronouns towards the beginning of the sentence but it cannot come first (at least I fail to imagine a sentence where it would be possible).


----------



## .Lola.

Yes, elroy is right, in some types of questions or after adverbs "se" stands before the verb:

Učíme se o koni. ) *o* changes into *u* when you add a noun ending k*ů*ň, k*o*ně, k*o*ni, k*o*něm...)
Učíte se o koni?

but:

_Dnes_ se učíme o koni.
_Proč_ se učíme o koni?

The same thing happens when the subject in the sentece is expressed (sorry, don't know how to say "vyjádřený podmět" in English).

Jan se učí o koni.
Vy se učíte o koni a my se učíme o ovci.


Hope it helped a bit.

OK, Jana was quicker again.


----------



## PocketWatch

> _Dnes_ se učíme o koni.


What is the exact English translation for that? I know that dnes is this (I think) so how would you translate that in English? And do words that end with dipthongs all have irregular noun changes?

By the way what exactly are the soft consonents and hard consonents of the Czech alphabet?


----------



## elroy

PocketWatch said:


> What is the exact English translation for that? I know that dnes is this (I think) so how would you translate that in English?


 _Dnes_ means "today." 


> And do words that end with dipthongs all have irregular noun changes?
> 
> By the way what exactly are the soft consonents and hard consonents of the Czech alphabet?


 New topic, new thread.


----------



## PocketWatch

Oh, ok I will start new threads for questions that I have.


----------

